# dawn's 2g betta hex journal



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice looking betta.

I'd love to hear more about your setup, as I'm in the process of setting up a 3 gal hex at my office. In fact, this a.m. I added flourite, hung on a Red Sea nano filter, and dosed excel. Also added 5 endler's and 5 ghost shrimp. Need to work on the lighting. Would love to hear what you do with your tank. 

What are the dimensions of the 2 gal? This 3 is tall and narrow - a pain when I reach my arm in as it displaces so much water!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*hi eds*

I think I really lucked out on my lighting. I don't know what the 3g comes with, but I had a 15 watt incandescent with my 2g. I actually found lighting at WM (where I got the 2g hex.) It was with the fish stuff. It is a Lights of America Mini Fluorescent Bulb - 10 watts, 6500K daylight. When I added it, I was amazed at the difference. I reallt need to take some more pictures (I will try tonight.) It is Model 2110 AQ. The website is www.lightsofamerica.com. I hope it does the trick. 

Gotta rn ... my kids are killing each other ......


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

That line of CFs looks like it could really do the trick.
I'm trying to stick with low light plants, and the junky "hood" fixture is rated for only 7-9w bulbs w/ a narrow "candelabra" base. But I put foil inside it, and was planning on a trip to check out bulbs. I guess WM will be my first stop. Thanks!
When you gonna get some tank pics up?


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

OK I posted a few pictures and my aquaria pages now stand at four on my website. Feel free to take a look and give me your take on Bob the Betta's Fin Problem. I am actually working on my tank tonight and getting the white gravel out. Found some natural gravel. Can't find Sea Chem in my area. Any suggestions?


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

My knowledge of bettas and fin problems is essentially nonexistent, even tho I bred the darn things 3 decades ago! Bob really doesn't look all that bad to my eyes. You think he won't shape up after a couple more weeks/months of your love and attention?

Tank looks nice. Why do you keep the water level a little low? With a small tank and evaporation, I usually pay a little more attention to keeping water levels up.

Also, this is just my opinion, but I think the final photo - with the sveral larger rocks and two larger pieces of petrified wood - looks a little busy for my taste. 
-I think the one piece of wood furthest on the right is a little too large - overpowering. 
-And the number of large rocks pretty much eliminates the possibility of growing any foreground plants. 
-I often find driftwood branches interesting in such tanks - adds curves and angles otherwise absent, creates tunnels and arches, while taking up little swimming room. 
-Anarcharis is not one of my favorite plants - especially as a specimen in a small tank with only a few plant species. You may have a hard time maintaining it in a manner that complements the tank. May either get spindly, or overgrow the tank.

Hope this doesn't sound too negative. It really is a lovely tank. But with such small tanks, the smallest details can make a difference. And again, this is all just my opinion. (And, admittedly, the opinion of one who hasn't posted any photos of his own efforts!)


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

eds, i totally agree with everything you said, lol! i do kinda like the larger piece of wood, but it is more because I don't have anything else to put in there right now. Freshwater planting is scarce in this area. A few potted plants and java moss is about all I can easily get. My LFS may be able to order stuff for me but I'll probably ahve to do the mail order thing for most of what I want. 

I put the large rocks in there over the weekend bc I started out with the white gravel and decided I hated it. Haven't had time to redo the tank yet. It is on today's "list." I think I said before I can't find fluorite so I am stuff with gravel or sand at the moment. 

The water level is low bc I was filling to the "fill line" on the tank. I'm not sure why there is a fill line. I don't like it that low. Any reason y'all see for keeping it low? I was thinking maybe it had something to do with the incandescent light that came with the tank. SInce I have the fluro light in there now, heat is not a problem (my tops have warped in the past before I understood the effects of lighting. 

So I am gonna work on the tank today. Suggestions for low growing foreground plants anyone?


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

mississippimorning said:


> Suggestions for low growing foreground plants anyone?


You could use your java moss... Attach them to a small square of stainless steel mesh(enough to cover an area in the foreground) with some cotton thread, that will keep them looking less "funny". 








Excuse the look... It's an older pic and things hadn't grown out yet... To the right of the pic you can see what I mean about tying the mosses down.... You'll need to trim them pretty often in the beginning to get them to look more compact though...


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm new to the nano world - and am no pro at planting in general, so I don't know much about specific plants to recommend. I'm giving dwarf sag a shot in my 3-gal, but will have to see how that goes. 

I don't know of any reason to keep the water below the rim. 

*juan's* photo is a good example of the use of wood I was trying to suggest.

You could probably address both your plant AND substrate issues over in the swap forum. IIRC, there is no weight limit for priority mail envelopes, and I brought enough flourite/gravel for my 3 gal to work in a baggie. (You can use a 50/50 mix.) You might be able to get someone to send you some clippings, and for a couple of extra bucks they could include a couple of handfuls of flourite. I could send you the flourite, but I don't think I have any plants you'd want or need. And you might as well try to get away with paying shipping only once.

Of course, if you are going to be setting up the 55, you may want to just bite the bullet and order a couple of bags from Big Al's (the cheapest on-line I found recently including shipping.)

BTW - I was just given a 55 gal, including the stand. I'll be acquiring the gear and setting it up over the next couple of months. Looks like you and I are living parallel planted lives!


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

With my 2.5 gallon Mini Bow nano, the internal Whisper filter requires that you fill to just below the lip of the filter and, no matter how I adjust the filter in the tank, I can't seem to get that lip high enough that I can fill the tank all the way up -- iif I adjust the filter higher than it is right now, it bumps into the hood of the tank. (If anyone has suggestions, aside from replacing the filter, which is in the plans, please let me know...)

Anyway, just thought I'd throw out that possible reason for the fill line -- would filling above the line prevent good water flow from the filter or something? Or is the incandescent bulb exposed? (In the Mini-Bow, the bulb is covered with a clear plastic shield, so you don't have to worry about water splashing on a hot bulb.)

Good luck with the hex -- I look forward to seeing the tank evolve. Bob certainly is a beautiful Betta!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Kathy. I don't currently have a filter on the tank. I can't find a mini anything in my area except disposie sponge filters. I am probably going to have to order online. I upgraded the incandescent to a fluro but it is covered with a piece of plexiglass (or clear plastic) and the hood sits on top of that. 

I did redo the gravel and rocks this morning. I'll post a picture later today (after the kids are napping!)


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

At the recommendation of some folks here I got the Red Sea nano from Big Al's. Nice little unit. The Azoo from Foster/Smith was another option. Both around $10. Of course, when you toss in some flourite, excel, fert, shipping ... These cheap little tanks can end up costing you a couple of bucks! 

(But I love the dosing ratios. For example, Excel says 1 capful for every 50 gallons. So what's that - 3/50 of a capful for my 3 gal? )


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

You could drop by any pharmacy and look for small plastic syringes. I'm using a 3ml one with 0.1ml measurements for my 7 gallon. They really help with dosing for nanos...


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm planning to get that Red Sea nano filter for my 2.5 gallon Mini Bow, too -- looks like it'll work great, and free up some tank space. (That internal filter takes up a lot of room!) I think Big Al's has them for about eight bucks. I'm just waiting to place an order to get Excel and a few other staples, which I hope to do in the next couple of weeks.

But yeah, eds is right -- the little stuff does add up, even in a nano! Still it's so much fun to create a tiny underwater world!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I am going to temporarily be using a sponge filter that I already had with new medium in it. I just can't make up my mind about a "good filter." I got a pair of White Clouds to go in there today and now Bob (the betta) is mad. He is sulking behind a piece of wood and will not acknowledge me when I come to the tank. May have to remove them and put them in their own tank. I offically don't like the hex tanks anymore bc they are hard to photograph! LOL

Took a picture of the new set up last night. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks nice.
The new gravel is much nicer, much more natural.
And I like the "less cluttered" look.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice! It looks much less crowded now, and I'll bet your betta will appreciate the added space created by removing some of the hardscape. 

I just have shrimp and a big snail (pomacea bridgesii -- the kind of apple snail that doesn't, typically, eat plants) in my 2.5 gallon, but I'd like to do a betta tank at some point. Such pretty fish!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Do you guys think I could add a cherry shrimp or two (or three....) to this tank when I get the "real" filter in or am I at capacity?

I don't know much about cherry shrimp except someone told me (on the swap board) that I could put about 10-15 in a 2g. 

Bob and the two currently nameless white clouds seem to be getting along a little better today.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

My betta(See his set-up) will hunt and kill any shrimps placed in his enclosure.


----------



## Quincymom (May 8, 2005)

I have a 2 1/2 gallon mini bow with a betta in it. No plants, but does have lights, filter and heater, and oh yes, a ceramic castle (granddaughters fishtank). Would Excel be safe to use without plants as a means to keep the algae down?


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

My anancharis is browning on the ends. Anybody wanna guess at what is causing that? 

Finally bought a "real" filter, a Hagan Elite (my only choice at Petco. LFS has no mini filters.) 

Looking for a few more dwarf plants (background and foreground) and a dwarf cory (which I understand are hard to come by.)

-edited for typos :icon_roll


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Quincymom said:


> I have a 2 1/2 gallon mini bow with a betta in it. No plants, but does have lights, filter and heater, and oh yes, a ceramic castle (granddaughters fishtank). Would Excel be safe to use without plants as a means to keep the algae down?


Hi there ... I'm not sure. I nothing nothing about Excel. Hope someone can answer this for you.


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

juanBeegas said:


> My betta(See his set-up) will hunt and kill any shrimps placed in his enclosure.


Thanks for the info Juan. I don't think I'm gonna add any to his tank. He's already flustered enough that I added the whote clouds. I will probably remove them when I get my big tank set up so he can be a lonely bachelor again. I love your betta set up. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

*Dawn*, I'm new to these small tanks, and don't know about their lighting requirements, but IME anarcharis can have trouble if it isn't getting enough light. Not only browning but also dropping leaves, and eventually getting long and skinny (etiolation?) 
A dwarf cory or maybe a couple of otos might be a good addition, as their cleaning activity would partially outweigh their addition to your bioload. But you are dealing with a pretty small and newly established environment there. I'd be wary of adding (m)any more swimmers - at least not for a little while.

*Quincymom* - I thought excel was essentially a substitue for CO2 injection. Not aware of any algicidal properties.


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

eds said:


> *Dawn*, I'm new to these small tanks, and don't know about their lighting requirements, but IME anarcharis can have trouble if it isn't getting enough light. Not only browning but also dropping leaves, and eventually getting long and skinny (etiolation?)


Yeah, I really don't know what I am doing either. I do know I am running a 10w 6500K daylight fluro. Can anyone tell me if that is too much or too little? Both the anancharis and the anubias are putting out new growth (shoots?) 

And what is _pearling_? I can't find an official definition anywhere. :icon_redf

edit: typos


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Check out rex's site for a discussion of how wpg is not constant for all tanks. www.rexgrigg.com. Also, what reflector do you have with your light? You may be losing a good deal of your light. 
I don't know about official defs, but pearling is simply your plants breathing - or transiring is I guess what they technically do instead of respire.
You know what you learned in school about plants taking in CO2 and giving out O2. When little bubbles form on/come out of your aquarium plants, you are basically seeing this exchange. Not to be confused by the bubbles that form upon water changes, or that flow from tem ends following trimming. To pearl, plants need a source of CO2, and sufficient lighting.
Search these forums, and you'll faind more info on pearling than you could imagine (and nifty photos to boot!)


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*Aug 26* 
Bob is adjusting to the white clouds. I think I may still move them when I get another tank set up. I had to pull the anacharis out. It got really brown on the ends despite the new growth and just looked bad. I bought "something" at Petco today but the clerk couldn't tell me what it was. I tried putting it in Bob's tank but can't make it look right. I also got a tiny oto for algae removal. I'd really like to find something slow growing and tallish to replace the anacharis. Any suggestions? 

edit-pictures are up now.
http://www.chandlerfamilywebhome.com/aquaria/bobjournal.htm

edit-formatting


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 5 gal eclipse hex set up in our lounge at work. It houses Sprite the White Betta and some mountain cloud minnows [3 "meteorite" and 2 regular]. I have a screw in cf bulb for lighting a little eco-complete for substrate.

Since the tank is tallish, I threw some hornwort in there to float around. The plant sorta hangs there, drooping down through the tank in a nice display. Spite the White seems to enjoy lurking in it. I'll post pix when I remember to bring my camera to work.

I got the dwarf corys for my 29 gl tank from arizona aquatic gardens online. They're very hardy and the company has been great for me since I started with plants...

O yeah, Bob will enjoy hunting the shrimp, but it's an expensive lunch... :icon_roll 

Figgy


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Not sure what happened to my reply so I'll type it again. 

Thanks Figgy for the ideas. I hadn't thought about HW bc the 2.5 is so small at the top. I guess I could throw a little in there though. My LFS got some water sprite in last week but I haven't been back up there since it came it. (They aren't realy local, but the closest I can find.) I will definetly check out arizona aquatic gardens. Thanks so much for all the ideas. I'd love to see a pic of Sprite's set up when you get one.


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*Aug 30* 
*sigh* We were doing so good. We've been battling algae for a few days, but Hoover (the oto) is working to get it under control. And now we have some ich. Hoover and one white cloud are infected.

Oh man I feel like a total newb. I can't remember anything about keeping fish these days after taking a year of from my hobby. Bob is already picking at the white cloud so I think I am going to remove him until the ich runs its course.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey man, how are you holding up from the hurricane? I'm going to have to go all the way back to Hawai'i because my school (Tulane) is obviously down from New Orleans being a reck . . .


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*greenmiddlefinger,*

Hey there. I'm holing up pretty good. We are right below Memphis, TN which means we didn't get the hurricane. We got winds in the dying out TS stage and some parts of the area were without power. I never lost power. Did you hear TX is trying to work out something for the displaced (Tulane) students? Where are you right now? You okay?

Dawn


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

So, for three weeks now, I've been planning an upgrade in my LR by way of new planted tank. I've been researching and picking things out and was all ready to start buying my stuff. And then Katrina. I have been glued to CNN since Sunday. Now my fish tank seems so insignificant. Yeah, it brings me happiness. But seeing all this devestation brings up all the memories of the flood our family went through several years ago. Setting up a new tank when so many people are without food, clothing and shelter seems wasteful. I decided to wait a few weeks, get some supplies together for the family down the street who is housing several family members who have been permanently displaced because of the storm. There are now 10 people living under one roof, a small 3BD home. There are four children, an older couple and a 95YO bedridden grandmother with Alzheimer's. It is so very sad.


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

FOr the past two days I have been working on gathering supplies for the displaced family members of my neighbor. I did take a break this afternoon and went to Petco for a new home for Bob. He really hated the filter in the hex (a Hagen Elite Mini) so I picked up a 2-1/2 g rectangle all-glass aquarium. I added my traditional brown river rock gravel, a large piece of tannish-pink slate and a couple of sooth tan stones. I will eventually make this a planted tank as well but I have to make a cover/canopy/top for it and find lighting. (it is currently covered, but will not be covered the way it is permantley.) I have it sitting in the window over my kitchen sink with the back of the tank covered so he isn't spooked by the outside world. He seems to love him new home and the freedome to swim. He's playing in the cave formed by the slate leaning against the back of the tank and seems very satisfied he longer has tank mates. I think I may get some cherry shrimp for the 2g and maybe another white cloud. I will post some pictures tomorrow night or Monday.


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*pictures of the tank*

Here's a link to the new tank set-up. Ideas, please. 

http://www.chandlerfamilywebhome.com/aquaria/bobjournal2.htm


----------

